# Motors



## caleb (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone in newhampshire have any 22 hp v twin motors for sale lookin to put one in my project mower


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What are you looking to spend? Princess Auto has new onew that are pretty cheap, at least around here..... v-twin Vangaurd I believe. May be something to look at if you are in a pinch. I got some work done on my 6x6 Argo, and by the time they got the motor running properly and tuned her up, ($700) I could have replaced the engine with a new one!


----------

